# Are There Any Ring Videos with Birgit Nilsson Singing?



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Of course there are wonderful audio recordings, the Culshaw Ring with Nilsson still being unsurpassed in my opinion, and concert performances of snips of arias with Nilsson. It occurs to me, are there any complete videos of Nilsson singing any of the three Ring operas in which Brünnhilde appears? She lived well within the era when such a thing was possible. If not, why not?

There are so many later Brünnhildes who are mostly disappointing ... Any help here for a hungry Nilsson fan?

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

There's the BBC television documentary of the recording of the Solti Götterdämmerung--it's of course not complete and not in costume, but you do get to see Nilsson singing Brünnhilde.


----------



## Nocture In Blue (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Nocture In Blue said:


>


 I wish it wasn't lipscynced but Birgit looks lovely here


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

gardibolt said:


> There's the BBC television documentary of the recording of the Solti Götterdämmerung--it's of course not complete and not in costume, but you do get to see Nilsson singing Brünnhilde.


----------

